

Any luck with job search engines for hiring? - axiom

We're a startup in Waterloo, Ontario and we're looking to hire computer vision developers. Has anyone had luck with job search engine sites like monster.com and workopolis.com?
Any other sources of brains?<p>By the way, if you're looking for a job and are ridiculously smart, send me an email. We just got series A funding and are still giving out serious stock option plans to new hires. Contact at imridiculouslysmart at gmail dot com. (Yeah I just registered that.)
======
ivankirigin
A friend just got a job at Yahoo through a friend of a friend on LinkedIn.

Also, I would contact the administrator at the Robotics Institute at Carnegie
Mellon University. I'm sure other top CS/Robotics schools are similar, but I
know they'll forward the job opportunity to all the students.

